# Picture of babies as promised….



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

...


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Wasn’t able to upload small video 🥴☹


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh there soo cute!!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

So adorable 🥰


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Oh my gosh there soo cute!!


I like the 2 grey twins with white booties on. They’re about 6 weeks old. So funny when they’re running in the back porch wrestling each other 😊


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Oh my gosh there soo cute!!


Mr wolfman has a LOT of Maine **** in him! His cheeks are so fluffy; he’s just a little ball of fur! I wish I could attract him inside - am working on it!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Romegacatlover said:


> I like the 2 grey twins with white booties on. They’re about 6 weeks old. So funny when they’re running in the back porch wrestling each other 😊


Same aww that's so cute!


Romegacatlover said:


> Mr wolfman has a LOT of Maine **** in him! His cheeks are so fluffy; he’s just a little ball of fur! I wish I could attract him inside - am working on it!


That's great! I know I love maine ****s for that reason!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are so cute. They are already so big!


----------

